# El Bulli 2005-2011



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

Theres an elephant in the room. el Bulli 2005-2011 $625.00 I am hearing that about 1/3 is accessible to those without 3-$5,000 machines. So how popular is this avante garde style of cooking here? who has eaten it? will you buy these books??


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, on Amazon it's been knocked down to $533.  

In his defense, the dude has a book on "home cooking" that is normally priced.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Well blow me down with a feather! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

I have huge respect for Ferran Adrià but crikey this is expensive. It's £361.25 on Amazon.co.uk. That's insane.

I bet they're fantastic books though, i'd love to get my paws on a copy. I'd be in seventh heaven.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Everytime I hear or see anything that has to do with Ferran Adrià, I kind of want to kick myself. I made reservations for his restaurant Tickets in Barcelona, which we had to do 3 months in advance, but my husband and I were having such a blast that the day came and went and I totally forgot! That's what happens when I prioritize Betty Boop BCN on the top of my list..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

..and no, I will not buy his book. Not even if I won the mega millions lotto. Let's be real.


----------

